# Stepping up from the a33.



## ConradM (Feb 27, 2014)

Been wanting one of these since they came out. A Sony a77 + grip. :eek3: Got a huge discount from a friend at Sony. :hail:


The "kit" Lens is a 16-50 F2.8.















Dwarfs my original a33.





Since the battery is charging I threw the 1650 on my a33. Wide open on auto focus this thing is already leaps and bounds better than my 50. The AF is almost completely silent and even on my a33 it's crazy fast. 





 This thing is a beast. I can't wait till the battery charges a bit so I can start playing with it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 27, 2014)

The 16-50mm is a highly rated lens.
I found that the A33/55 was too small of a camera ... you should be very happy with the A77.


----------



## ConradM (Feb 27, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> The 16-50mm is a highly rated lens.
> I found that the A33/55 was too small of a camera ... you should be very happy with the A77.



I'm loving it so far. Especially the dual wheels, focus peaking and all the controls in general.


----------



## ConradM (Feb 27, 2014)

2000 ISO. Plenty usable to me. Why do people say not to go past 1600 with the a77?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

$798 silent-wave motor zoom lenses tend to be pretty nice! The eight hundred dollar-class zooms tend to make regular 50mm lenses look a bit pedestrian...

Sony 16-50mm f/2.8 DT Standard Zoom Lens SAL1650 B&H Photo Video


----------



## ConradM (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah I'm in love with that lens... I can't believe how quiet and fast it is.


----------



## Nervine (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree I found A55 too small but the A77 is just right. I have same setup with grip/lens. I am so glad I made the jump and bought the 16-50.

Look forward to seeing some of your results


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats on the new camera.

That A77 with the grip has lots of buttons!


----------



## ConradM (Mar 1, 2014)

Nervine said:


> I agree I found A55 too small but the A77 is just right. I have same setup with grip/lens. I am so glad I made the jump and bought the 16-50.
> 
> Look forward to seeing some of your results



Yeah my a33 feels like a mirrorless now. :mrgreen:



Warhorse said:


> Congrats on the new camera.
> 
> That A77 with the grip has lots of buttons!



Thanks!


----------



## ConradM (Mar 4, 2014)

Re-arranged my bag to fit both bodies. :mrgreen:











My plan is to let the kids use the a33 when we're out skating or what have you.


----------



## Kolia (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice bag !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 4, 2014)

I love my A77 and the 16-50 lens.  Once you become use to the new features, you will love it even more.  My favorite is the focus peaking in manual.


----------



## ConradM (Mar 4, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> I love my A77 and the 16-50 lens.  Once you become use to the new features, you will love it even more.  My favorite is the focus peaking in manual.



Yeah the focus peaking in manual is awesome. I'm just hoping for some decent weather this weekend so I can get out and use it.


----------



## ConradM (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally got a break in the weather yesterday. The exposure might be slightly off but I'm impressed by the sharpness of the lens wide open and the bodies ability to AF.


----------

